# Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?



## taz (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute hier?
http://www.meeresanglershop.de/product_info.php?info=p158_PENN-O-Tech-Surfcasting.html

Soll durch diese Schlitze einen deutlich geringeren Luftwiderstand beim Werfen haben. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Was mich an dieser Rute irritiert ist die Tatsache, dass auf der Rute steht, man könne sie nur bis Windstärke 6 fischen??|kopfkrat

Weiß jemand, warum das so ist?
Hat die jemand schon gefischt?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Hallo Markus,

ich musste x-mal hinschauen, um zu begreifen, daß das wirklich Löcher im Blank sind.
Schwachsinn von den Marketing- Gurus.
Ich will da jetzt nicht technisch werden, das kann z.B. Det besser.
Das System verschwindet schneller, als es aufgetaucht ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Ich hab die auch schon in der Hand gehabt. Sieht wirklich sehr Eigenartig aus 

Das mit der Windstärke ist doch wohl totaler Blödsinn!!
Mein Nachbar beim Gemeinschaftsfischen hatte die Ruten bei ca. 6-7 bft und Kraut ohne Ende, so schlecht sind die Ruten wohl nicht. Ich hab einen auf die Mütze bekommen... |evil: . Er war auf jeden Fall damit zufrieden (muß er ja auch da er von Penn gesponsert wird |supergri).

Was soll denn der Wind mit den Ruten anstellen? Vor allen Dingen aus welcher Richtung muß er kommen damit man einpackt?
Die Grenzbelastung der Ruten ist wohl eher vom Bleigewicht (und Wurfstil) abhängig.


----------



## sunny (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Vielleicht pfeift die Rute einfach zu laut, wenn Windstärke über die 6 hinausgeht und davon fühlen sich die anderen Angler am Strand gestört .


----------



## taz (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Ich glaube die Löcher sind zu groß, um ein Pfeifen zu erzeugen... aber wer weiß

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, ob diese Luft-Schlitze echt den Widerstand beim Werfen so deutlich reduzieren |kopfkrat
Vorstellen kann ich es mir schon, aber ob es wirklich was bringt?

Bei Moritz gibts diese Rute für 150 Tacken momentan, hätte fast zugegriffen, war mir aber dann doch unsicher...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*



taz schrieb:


> Bei Moritz gibts diese Rute für 150 Tacken momentan, hätte fast zugegriffen, war mir aber dann doch unsicher...



Ich wäre mir auch unsicher. Auch wenn die was taugt, sieht sie immer noch sehr Eigenartig aus. Allein schon die Farbe ist doch sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn man am Strand auffallen will ist es genau die richtige Rute


----------



## Küstenfuchs (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Moin zusammen!!

Also ich hätte da vor allem bei Frost starke Bedenken, man stelle sich vor, das Eis sprengt nach und nach die Rute, sieht am Ende eines kalten Angeltages sicher lustig aus.....


----------



## Algon (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*



Küstenfuchs schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> Also ich hätte da vor allem bei Frost starke Bedenken, man stelle sich vor, das Eis sprengt nach und nach die Rute, sieht am Ende eines kalten Angeltages sicher lustig aus.....


 
so wie Eis auch ständig die Rutenringe sprengt
Mal im ernst, wieso müssen hier stängig Neuerung schlechtgemacht werden.


MfG Algon


----------



## Aale Dieter (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn O-Tech Surfcasting Rute - Erfahrungsberichte?*

Moin Markus,
Fische in der Bandung mit Shimano, Zebco, Cormoran und Daiwa Ruten je nach Angelplatz und Wetter. Habe mir ende Oktober 3 Penn O-Tech gekauft.
Bis 160 gr. für die Brandung im Winter zu weich, bis 250 gr optimal. Gute Wurfeigenschaft geht auch gut bei Sturm, und Frost kann sie auch gut ab.
Nur bei Eisnebel wie am 28.12.10 sind die Ringe zu klein, hab aber immer Reserve mit. Im Drill mit Fisch oder Kraut sind sie auch sehr gut, für den Preis Top. Gruß Aale Dieter


----------

